
Ask HN: What AI subtopic are you excited about? - hsikka
Personally, I&#x27;ve been studying ML for the past few months, especially neuroscience inspired architectures, and I stumbled across https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Modular_neural_network, which seem to be really useful for complex reasoning, though I can&#x27;t find too much literature on the subject.
Do you think they could be useful?<p>Some relevant reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vtechworks.lib.vt.edu&#x2F;bitstream&#x2F;handle&#x2F;10919&#x2F;27998&#x2F;etd.pdf?sequence=1&amp;isAllowed=y
======
sharemywin
This is pretty cool:

[https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/10/curiosity-and-
procrastinat...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/10/curiosity-and-
procrastination-in.html)

~~~
cvaidya1986
Oh wow thank you for this.

------
w_t_payne
Adversarial domain adaptation.

